# Indianapolis 2008/2009 Winter?



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone heard, read or seen any predictions for us? Thanks!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

I saw a map that had us on the line of above average / average precipitation for the 08/09 winter season. Then I read a forecast that stated everywhere could have above average precipitation for the 08/09 winter depending on how the hurricane season goes. Then again that's what I read last year too. Who knows, but I think it could be a good season.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

I haven't heard much but anyone has to guess better than the weathermen last year.:realmad:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Was your winter as bad as ours last year? I heard you guys had alot of bad forcast out there, like snow that never showed. We had alot of that here !:realmad:


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

tls22;569423 said:


> Was your winter as bad as ours last year? I heard you guys had a lot of bad forecast out there, like snow that never showed. We had a lot of that here !:realmad:


That's right. One day they forecast an 8" snow by the next morning. I watched the radar most of the day and thought we'll be lucky to get a plow able snow but remained ready. Stayed up all night thinking that we would need to got on it early to stay ahead because I plow an apartment complex. Wasn't till 5:00am that they retracted to just flurries. We got a 1.5" dusting. This is just one of about four stories I could tell you just like it.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

JayMac;569580 said:


> That's right. One day they forecast an 8" snow by the next morning. I watched the radar most of the day and thought we'll be lucky to get a plow able snow but remained ready. Stayed up all night thinking that we would need to got on it early to stay ahead because I plow an apartment complex. Wasn't till 5:00am that they retracted to just flurries. We got a 1.5" dusting. This is just one of about four stories I could tell you just like it.


We pretty much had a streak of false alarms, hopefully we will have a blowout winter.wesport


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JayMac;569580 said:


> That's right. One day they forecast an 8" snow by the next morning. I watched the radar most of the day and thought we'll be lucky to get a plow able snow but remained ready. Stayed up all night thinking that we would need to got on it early to stay ahead because I plow an apartment complex. Wasn't till 5:00am that they retracted to just flurries. We got a 1.5" dusting. This is just one of about four stories I could tell you just like it.





Indyplower;569626 said:


> We pretty much had a streak of false alarms, hopefully we will have a blowout winter.wesport


Oh man, i feel your pain! One day we had heavy snow warnings for 10-14 inches of snow. Woke up at 4am expecting all this snow, we had nothing, nada, zip! I was so pissed, and so very cold. I did not sleep or eat for daysssssss! I think the weathermen get some type of amusement watching us running around getting ready for nothing.:crying:


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

I am putting my plow on tonight..........well I am moving it........but I am ready and willing

Hopefully we all get a strong steady winter this year.

Optimistic in Indy


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Indyplower;569719 said:


> I am putting my plow on tonight..........well I am moving it........but I am ready and willing
> 
> Hopefully we all get a strong steady winter this year.
> 
> Optimistic in Indy


Oh it will snow like no 2morrow this winter, take a pic while the plow is on the truck!ussmileyflag


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

*Just in on Foxnews*

Just read this on Foxnews

_The almanac predicts above-normal snowfall for the Great Lakes and Midwest, especially during January and February, and above-normal precipitation for the Southwest in December and for the Southeast in January and February. The Northeast and Mid-Atlantic regions will likely have an unusually wet or snowy February, the almanac said._

Check it out its a good read, It maid me happy!


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

JayMac;573485 said:


> Just read this on Foxnews
> 
> _The almanac predicts above-normal snowfall for the Great Lakes and Midwest, especially during January and February, and above-normal precipitation for the Southwest in December and for the Southeast in January and February. The Northeast and Mid-Atlantic regions will likely have an unusually wet or snowy February, the almanac said._
> 
> Check it out its a good read, It maid me happy!


I will believe it when it happens. I lost more sleep last year from the missed forecasts than I care to remember.


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

Okay so its been 80 the past few days, does anyone remember a fall like this? I hope that it's a good sign that it's snowing out west but are the temps here a good sign for winter?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JayMac;605047 said:


> Okay so its been 80 the past few days, does anyone remember a fall like this? I hope that it's a good sign that it's snowing out west but are the temps here a good sign for winter?


Around here it was pretty cold for the first few days of october, alot of leaves are falling now! Its just been a crappy pattern trough in the west and a ridge in the east. This will change by the end of the week, we should have below normal temps and lows below 40!


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

*Did I hear snow?*

I think I heard that we could see snow next week. It was on the radio on the way home Q95 to be exact. I thought that I heard them say Tuesday AM it could. Am I out of my mind? Was I day dreaming? Anyone heard this?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JayMac;613451 said:


> I think I heard that we could see snow next week. It was on the radio on the way home Q95 to be exact. I thought that I heard them say Tuesday AM it could. Am I out of my mind? Was I day dreaming? Anyone heard this?


No you are on planet earth:waving: The coldest air of this fall season is on its way come monday. It will prob open the lake for business. Those lake effect favored regions will see snow:bluebounc


----------



## JayMac (Jul 5, 2007)

I dug this up just for kicks and giggles, Whens it going to snow enough to plow!? I'm going nucking futs! I'm moving north!

Hope everyone is well and Happy New Year, glad to see 2008 go!


----------



## Rangerman (Mar 27, 2006)

Im right behind u jaymac glad to c someone else from the westside.


----------

